# Pretty Rare bike 68 Buzz Bike 2 t 1



## vastingray (Aug 29, 2019)

1968 Buzz Bike 2 t 1  pretty rare from what I understand


----------



## kasper (Aug 30, 2019)

First off love the moon eyes, and second THOSE TIRES.... ...


----------



## Jaxon (Aug 30, 2019)

Nice looking bike. Did you paint it?


----------



## jrcarz (Sep 2, 2019)

Super Rare Bike! I hopefully will restore mine one day.  AMF also made a version of this bike called the Skeeter 2+1


----------



## professor72 (Sep 5, 2019)

So cool! What’s the plan for this one?


----------



## wheelbender6 (Sep 5, 2019)

Looks great, regardless of collectability.


----------



## The Duke (Sep 7, 2019)

Great bike!


----------

